# Live Video Now - European Junior & Sub-Junior Powerlifting Championship



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

*This might interest a few on hear -*

http://goodlift.info/live/onlineside.html

This event is on from today through to Saturday , It's great to have this major championship here in the UK.

Some very strong young lads and lasses .

timetable -

http://www.europowerlifting.org/fileadmin/epf/data/Events_2011/European_Juniors/TIMETABLE_JUNIORS_2011.pdf


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

Im watching thanks for the links


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice find!

Rock on


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

keep an eye out for me on Saterday! lol not lifting, but ill be loading/spotting.

Its free to get in if you want to turn up too. Its at the Newbiggin sports Ctr near Ashington, north of Newcastle upon Tyne


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

theres a junior woman opening 120kg on the bench press at 69kg wtf lol!


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> theres a junior woman opening 120kg on the bench press at 69kg wtf lol!


she fail it


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

haha failed twice...funny if she bombs it


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

wow went up like a rocket the 3rd attempt!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

These Russki ladies deadlifts are putting mine to shame..lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Junior blokes are on now.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

wow check that alexander molin in the 66kg class. His opening lifts are ridiculous!!


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

wow, well done to that bloke 200kg at 62


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah gotta cheer the Brit on even though he is gonna have a tough time placing in this man!


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

fk me that russian 275...


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

the british guy needs a bit more but at least he didn't fail any lifts


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

I want to see the 290kg from molin aleksander


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

these russians are built for it mate, he didn't even struggle


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

i missed the lifts vid wasnt working. thats insane lifting hes only 18 or 19 too!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

so hes got 290kg squat, 177.5kg bench so far at 65kg bw....INSANE!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

grantinerfe said:


> I want to see the 290kg from molin aleksander


It was easy!

I nipped in for 20 mins and caught the 2nd and 3rd squats. looked like there was more in the tank.


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Some bloody strong young lads in this , the poundage they are lifting is unreal .


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

killing myself laughing watching Davey and Trev the plate loaders looking on in total amazement.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

The winner of the 74kg junior totaled 775kg that is insane!


----------

